# Easter on the south coast



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS1c3yoAADTfgAASQXfAkBESWIA//9+gMADtKw1MTSnkxTNUeJP1TaT1AxkeoUymJpiNAAAGgANTTKeVNlMTRjFAABoEGQZoSfE/7v0txkUPf7QG9+zC3a6ytx/d5bxv7YMc9VNEwhcdGUnSAUZAFfFFSjAi1X7qrRXtgHaSEiFI5nbzTk1KnJT1PdA7tizvyC6bTsbQpTpUwrbpcYXcLQQq5eIrHOOfiGs9bhRACXyPzA0GXNGq0hwC5rCBbYQooliEaT3kQdgs0iLmMiCAI6a1C141tGBzrPP9im/ndb5xlX6zeBpGrje5pY4mUwjMmFZWgI6VHi9sr4VCBUQTkESGUY0R12JAMAfPK7RVLktaQWIEtCygAsj/F3JFOFCQLVzfKg==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Spewing to miss out on this trip. Hope you guys clean up, I'll be watching the trip reports with anticipation!



redphoenix said:


> Possibly Bumbo river/lake with Rob & John


Haha :lol: Is that a real place, or code speak for something I don't want to think about :shock:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Red,
Just put a pm through to Bart 70. Would like to team up at the old "Bumbo" say 6.30am Monday.
Dont give the Bumbo code details to Squidder. Mums the word :wink: 
I cant make your other planned trips Red as family are coming from everywhere to Wallaga Lake.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Red,

All good for the Bumbo location.

Just a thought - do you know what the CDMA phone coverage is like in the Shallow Crossing area?....I am on call for work this weekend and must stay within phone range....might cancel me out of that trip if phone coverage is not good.

Also, Depot Beach/Maloneys Beach...what is the surf like in these beaches?....much chance of a soaking getting out?

Same as you on the Sunday...too much choccy for an early stint...might stick around the bay a bit in the afternoon tho.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Red
mate got to work both friday and saturday morning ( 6-9), work is really killing my paddling time , hoping to go for a brooman arvo session and maybe a snapper fish , in theremaining time over the weekend , would have loved to hook up for a fish with you fri or sat morning , anyway might still hook up , sometime over the weekend

cheers marty


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Suzi & I will be down there floating around (lol pun) somewhere from friday morning onwards, we plan to fish Barlings, Moruya and Turros but not sure what in order.

Will be mostly flat water due to Suzi's phobia of waves and oceans, but we'll get her there slowly, then look out!

Will give you a call Red when we arrive to see what's going on, and hook up somewhere for a fish.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcKCdzkAABNfgAASQIUAAICQEAA//9+gIACVQ1TymJ6ho2iNAGmg1U/0IJpmqMjTEehBEUi41vYuqXLZWkbiCqjH605kNCFHqRp1ocdYEEMeEHtECNIpb8bhw5V6h7jk8mnNAwiWl4jOjhIEYdIMBTNKqgTtK2XDC03pyfeINVQfkdhznGjIt1mgkyVapcH/i7kinChIYUE7nIA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYiVvJwAABpfgAASYKEAGCACWAA2798gMAC5sICnqeoPUPUBoNAGpk0yQB6gAAGp6CRoIwQ9T0NAgRioR+0t0GtJmrA/TWHDbmbykygqY4a43C8PoxymUAkDTEFDD8gwLyJ95U9Gt3K9q23JEasj3wQFZBQRKUNA70GnrLTtF65hiCRTw8ZSqmbEpj4GJobg8rohGH3TALeYL6iCqN2KDkt5ADEhAwrkp/i7kinChIREreTg


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Allan: Sounds like a plan! Maybe those hammerheads might still be hanging around..
> 
> Might have to break out the pillies. Something tells me that they're not going to be all that interested in my SPs.
> 
> Red.


Check your line and make sure the pillies dont smell like petrol too :lol: hey it's comp week and all is fair :wink:

Maloney's is close to Yellow rock yeh?? I'd be keen to have a crack there as it's my pb snapper spot from the stink boat days.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWjw3uMAAF5fgAASUef/0oHiFio///+wMAF5KgIp5NQyIxMTJkwmmgMQMhpoGA0AAA0AAAAAAaBAmI0KaDKYAjymRjQ00yGRd072Ll2a/V6atnsvznuk3CG1RzRTziy1UJOKXRCAxFPR7LCcRwC+jt5wDCUF3Hhe+CTXyZ1deHh769Oy66lEq1EFbQIBxL29blBpzlRFwvboVZUBkJvc13CqTIdhIQywuITNsCobZ8YcZ4fxy8Ux4XWUgFpeRmOAMzKA2V4aDcF9CUBcHJ/WOBLuQQnzSBQ4eaBRY67aOs15vT33q6/ikrFtaCLgZdKUgkkiu18HtfkLzUalLZEBHqefhD3EDqFpSZQclKnYVIwZAzHf0oOftrh4uF2Sdk0Bi2pEoSKYydFd9gnaIxHITfs+pbGp85yy06KWDxcSoi4oGxJcOy1RK8GjsaQmIhPvPBjwF+gUcFvfPI8Q3xocMXIA4wY/S5+GZq8066oq1hItB5PKSmEdHBXmhzSKvHKGkCEjCE6iiJpkucuJl5dCjjpnicBQk1WswNsfwXckU4UJBo8N7jA=


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

I think yellow rock is the big point in the middle, it's hard to tell from above, but yeah it's where I was thinking.

Just gotta convince Suzi it's not in the ocean :lol:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Funda said:


> I think yellow rock is the big point in the middle, it's hard to tell from above, but yeah it's where I was thinking.
> 
> Just gotta convince Suzi it's not in the ocean :lol:


Funda,

Just tell her the dolphins are great there this time of year...she will spend so much time 'dolphin spotting' she wont notice that it is ocean!

Might take take some convincing tho if the dolphins she spots end up having 'hammer' heads!

Bart.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Bart70 said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > I think yellow rock is the big point in the middle, it's hard to tell from above, but yeah it's where I was thinking.
> ...


Edit that please, she reads this regularly :wink:

prolly not the best thing for her to read considering I was just mentioning how safe it is there :lol:

GEEEEZ!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSJR4TQAACjfgAAScOOAErNyGSo/77+wMAC6yIpp6npGgjGgACaYAAImTTUntJqfqQaNAaNABoAiI9RoAAAANDQACgQ1LAkQY+C/AiNwkKe7kB09iTWBJVNoHOEdM0OJGKD9JgeZSzjsd7awc6EDMb8KoZXXfW0HfdyLclU6p7I8c5ukEHMjX1aTA+i2vxCZ1fZMyy+CrCH6ERCSRfZdFwn0IaQejhmQZt4rngFAVVwuvw30zjpZC7DiyJgfqiBe1sMDRxHMPPgD34UTAMOuei7kinChIESjwmg=


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > Just gotta convince Suzi it's not in the ocean :lol:
> ...


Yeah it was all looking good till she read the words Hammerhead :? gunna take some convincing now....bloody hell :lol:

I told her we were going to chase little fish for dinner, now you guys made me out to be a fibber, OOOOHHHHH! OK I get it, you mongrels are just trying to sabotage my comp entries :shock:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Funda said:


> redphoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Funda said:
> ...


Nah....all in jest.....

Spent a lot of time out there now and never seen anything that has scared me yet......But the dolphins really are beautiful - there is a pod that hangs in the area I frequent.....they will often surface and roll around playing just feet away from the yak....is a great experience...My wife is itching to get out amongst them once the kids are a bit older....


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > Just gotta convince Suzi it's not in the ocean :lol:
> ...


Funda,

Just a thought, but if Suzi would feel more comfortable tackling a more open area with a group, I am more than happy to come and have a social paddle with you guys if she thinks it would make her feel more comfortalbe to build her confidence?...Might even be able to rustle up one or 2 others....

Was just a thought if you think it may assist her with her nervousness....offer is there anyway...

Cheers,

Bart.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Suzi will go out when she's ready, I wont push or hassle her and I'm happy fishing the rivers with her till her confidence builds, she's only been in a yak 2 or 3 times so probably still needs a little more time yet.

Geez the weather forcast is looking very ordinary isnt it, what would be a good back up plan for the fresh southerlies that are on the way?

With the forcast the way it is I'm having second thoughts, our accomodation for the weekend is a swag and tarp so might not be very good if the weather turns foul.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbLBZe0AACzfgCASYXdAkBETHAA/79+gMADU2hqaNU9J5JvVPSZGaBMgabU0GkyZJiT0ho09QaAANBqjTEZAyDTQAAAmhFQ3rEG1adtvG6jrfPNAh8jv/SfZ1yJvblRvluoh6rLsBVY6XCJEJ9cjY20YoociU4pDAXUn6Gmya0q6CaslrWLbKlMLdifcH7E3L5F4ELgUJJ+ODZgZ1+UZxdi9cZlMesUHwGEOkE+aQoBQtJhI0yPUBHyjiPAAgYtUjCRpdkqgXvCzOtkqRfENrRGzOhBThudjhhiwnGBafxdyRThQkLLBZe0=


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Red,

I am still hoping to get down your way -especially with the kingies around...

Where will you be launching am Sat?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWej3gO8AADpfgAASQYf78qEhFgA/59+wMADbYiE0UZpijGmjTUxBoGR6h6hEnjVT001NpD1NNA2U0AAAiI0yNA0AAAAMgDEBjrhDkCbd05vrEdKQpRD0QHqmFDHgYnB2ml2QjrRQFjqmwWTimNrJ9ku0+Z0xwkTygEB5q7BJS2G7BbkV/FK0KCrH3i2VvC1ukMzG1voQlZz5Fz2abCMEQ7kxAkE+Y9TBE51pi6V3xShukuZidfyROGrUNxnewRSdAQRRR93wqg5dwPjfYFg7cpIwhCbCcgSQk9RHYDE0hS5zV2vCthgr3GQqEM/vyJOaLY/keLW46GgExYwiCDDsFRU/xdyRThQkOj3gO8A=


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Thats not a bad spot...there is a ramp there from memory. Hope thats the go then. By the way Red are you taking your diving gear?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX881coAACffgAASUKWAErRAFCo/7/+gMAC4oimammgDTR6QANANBjRo0AyZDRiNNA0wGp6mTRDVMmGo2KeiabJtR6oQObIJCAJFaUGWmPjr2oydyIyVB58qlt7T9Qe26ykBPGksjvsmnN50vu5fSYkPwhnJ7MNdZ27RYXlHVDwFHDFkRQ0SRW7oq3QPTZTmzvdtwIHqx5DjbkiOwoZYN57JJQMfET0Ag+xOFiBgQ5TCt4BoVomnb6mlSzmNHY8N3xvEhEsyGaKQQ7uqwEKgvUNgq1+4BP8XckU4UJB/PNXK


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

I am very lucky to live within 200 metres of Maloneys beach , it is indeed a beautiful spot .  
Yellow rock is just inside the bay, one point back from North head , some great catches come from around it , trouble is it is very open to any south to south east swell, today the wind is up and the swell pumping , however it can change just as quick :shock: 
I normally trolley my prowler to the beach to yak , you can launch at Maloneys , where everywhere else is just too rough , my partner Moira is into dolphin watching too, normally always a pod around  
There aere 3 excellent bommies close to shore , and with this blow , possibly good reddies around , hope to have a chat to you guys if you come down


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ1Lk6YAAEDXgAASSOe1YhiAP+/fsDABWqiQ1Mag0U9SenqTTyg0D1NB5Qxo0aAZMhoxGmgaYDU8poJlTzQU0emhAyepkCALgEBx+49t3tEYdve0/a5mLLI0HVCtwbXq8l5asLFqIzKFUeutqXemqdtnFkI5I/24ucspflYjhpFSpxv3lURHNUmv18ANTt0KJJAuIyLtS6aXAX5N2iOEtcz5O5ZiAydLpBAEC/y7VG6Q00NTiM555+i94/HNCksagxZuFMNLUtmKguQEjHMvZ1CXAnW9NcpoHwZSa3c4wnpg/Kjw9vTYPtjvAaR4wknEAkowLsiiR5kJ0IORQIKFQ/C+1ZZ5B8Wd4NM4T2x8hWuN8HiDNRdF2488SmgBTmpCnbc3tRmwMGNRymG6d+7aLLuDTm7FS8GVAk8pIRMWIZqABnUZVgrKQqmBB06NgR/i7kinChITqXJ0wA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Maloneys Beach - 4.15 pm Good Friday

Weather conditions - blowing pretty hard from south east all day , not sure if it is going to rain or snow :shock: :shock:

Sea conditions - basically speaking pretty shit  swell is pumping in , the three bommies are really working , from the beach to approx 100 metres out there is solid kelp and weed floating around 
I cant see the kelp and weed clearing too quick , so plans for a Maloneys paddle might need re-thinking , luckily down the coast there are many places to fish even in crappy conditionsI am definately keen for fish and padddle monday , and maybe sunday , will see what everyone wants to do


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Marty, Red & others...... I have a couple of friends down from Canberra with yaks and would be keen for a fish Sunday, Monday if the weather improves by then.

If not.... I will have to make do with prawns again,....... it's bloody hard here at times.....ahhh ...the pace. 

cheers

Mal


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance but where exactly is Maloneys?

My son and family live at Broulee and I hope to be down there in early May and would like to try fishing somewhere other than Candalagan Creek!


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi jacktheyak....Maloneys is on ther northern shore of Batemans Bay, (Surfside, Long Beach area) well protected from N'Easters... When you get dwn here, I'm at Tomakin & fish around Barlings at most opportunities.

cheers

Mal


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Mal, look forward to meeting you down there sometime.

cheers

john


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Red, I will be down second week in May as twin grandsons are due to arrive around then. Well pm you and Mal later. Also awaiting arrival of Turbo Fins for the Outback.


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Red & co, Hi; we'll probably try to get out from Barlings (0700) Mon morning, anyone else welcome you could have got out first thing this morning but we went for a surf instead.

Just got back in from a paddle up the Tomaga river no fish, BUT a beautiful cruise, saw some big bream amongst the oysters.

Jan & I had a test paddle in our friends Hobie (two person) outfitter, not converted just yet, they certainly are a good ride thats for sure.

cheers

mal


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Hiya Kim 
Im keen for the morning will see you down the beach , conditions have definately settled ,and hopefully some nice reddies to be caught  , Moira has to work ( Trend bags ) in town 
SEE YOU IN MORNING


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfphDEgAAA/XgAASYAcQJBQAP+/fgCAAZEVP9EaSZpPR6pkejJN6oRJ6anojTQZMIwQCU7FHlriuxlOZ3hLqqR1THRVohUGAe9kI4MK9PCUQWfELDRcuyR0YgGlntFaIjngQ7b8r8CZ/MdVGu2UCbuQDABWoUsUCBwXxmf4u5IpwoSH0whiQ


----------

